# Goat Attacked



## Jamie (Aug 18, 2017)

Today something happened that I thought never would, my dog attacked one of my goats. Thankfully I was able to catch it in time before any serious damage was done, but now my goat is acting funny. I inspected her, she only has a small cut near her shoulder, but she is panting heavily, crying out occasionally, and she is just standing in the corner, not really looking around much. I did get her to eat some feed, and she has taken a few sips of water, but I am still concerned. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

